# V10 Feature: Scheduled Departure - new in 2019.36.1



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I was able to set my scheduled departure this morning for 7:15 AM. I can confirm the car charged from 3:50 AM until 5:38 AM. This would have cut off before the Tesla mentioned 6AM change in electrical rates in many areas. So this charging activity is very different and separate from my true scheduled departure of 7:15.

There is something really interesting about this charge - it doesn't show up on Teslafi at all. My drive was 100% recorded after the charge, so when I have time I'll ask Teslafi to rebuild my records and give the car time to see if there is any more information it is willing to give to Teslafi, but I'm guessing nothing after the fact, that is all captured in real time as it happens. To say the least - Tesafi shows me nothing about the charge. 

When I got in the car to leave at 7:10 the cabin was warm and ready to go. I anticipate this had kicked on just a few minutes before I got in the car. I'm hoping that it had not started preconditioning when the charging ended an hour and a half before. This will take more investigating. Set a 7:15 departure, but leave at 6:45 - see if it is conditioned or not, etc.

When I got in he Navigation had already pre-loaded my destination of "Work" and had my route laid out for me. This is a feature called "Automatic Navigation" which is also new in this release. I don't know if it needs it's own thread, but maybe. it knew to choose my work location (I have a work location stored as Work in the navigation). I guess because that is what I typically choose in the morning. Maybe that or because Tesla assumed we all get up and go to work first thing in the morning. This will be interesting to see what happens for someone working a night shift. Someone report back. 

Looking forward to other reports as I hope this rolls out wider today.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

So, apparently, rumors are correct that there is no option to complete charging later than 6am? My biggest use for this option would be for road trip departures where I want to leave with a 100% charge. But it appears that for this to be useful to me, I'd have to leave by 6? Not complaining, just making sure I understand.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> So, apparently, rumors are correct that there is no option to complete charging later than 6am? My biggest use for this option would be for road trip departures where I want to leave with a 100% charge. But it appears that for this to be useful to me, I'd have to leave by 6? Not complaining, just making sure I understand.


My charging is set to 80%. I think if I were set to 100 it would have started earlier. I think this feature needs work with its own time setting different from Scheduled Departure time which heated the cabin and got my navigation ready to go.


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

I tried this feature last night. I set my scheduled departure to 8am, and plugged in about 10pm. Unfortunately, the car started charging immediately. Because of my time of use plan, I don’t want it to start to charge until after midnight. It said it only needed 25 minutes to complete the charging. I’m not sure if I missed a setting or step.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Skelly said:


> I tried this feature last night. I set my scheduled departure to 8am, and plugged in about 10pm. Unfortunately, the car started charging immediately. Because of my time of use plan, I don't want it to start to charge until after midnight. It said it only needed 25 minutes to complete the charging. I'm not sure if I missed a setting or step.


Setting my time of departure is all I did. Then I plugged in. I heard the charger click, but it did not begin charging. I got some shore power because I sat in the car and I know the heater came on in the car, but it did not begin charging until the middle of the night.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@GDN can you let me know if the preconditioning also included the seat heaters being on? If so, is it at the last level of bacon you left it? Or full power 3 bacons?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Love said:


> @GDN can you let me know if the preconditioning also included the seat heaters being on? If so, is it at the last level of bacon you left it? Or full power 3 bacons?


This is a good question and I'll have to check tomororw. It was not as cool here this morning, so it didn't have to do much preheating. I didn't specifically look at the seat heaters before and after entering my pin. I'll try to watch closer tomorrow.

Tomorrow morning I want to observe what happens with this feature, but the car is not plugged in. I'm guessing it will be the same, just no charging in the middle of the night.

I don't recall this from last winter, but I did note it last week. I preheated the car and turned my seat on from the app before leaving a couple of mornings. When I got in and entered my Pin to drive, the seat went off immediately, or returned to the last setting the seat was on when I last drove. My wish is that if I've turned the seat on to preheat and I get in to drive the seat remains where I set it for the preheat. I don't recall exactly, but I think this is a change from the behaviour last winter.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I was able to set my scheduled departure this morning for 7:15 AM. I can confirm the car charged from 3:50 AM until 5:38 AM. This would have cut off before the Tesla mentioned 6AM change in electrical rates in many areas. So this charging activity is very different and separate from my true scheduled departure of 7:15.
> 
> There is something really interesting about this charge - it doesn't show up on Teslafi at all. My drive was 100% recorded after the charge, so when I have time I'll ask Teslafi to rebuild my records and give the car time to see if there is any more information it is willing to give to Teslafi, but I'm guessing nothing after the fact, that is all captured in real time as it happens. To say the least - Tesafi shows me nothing about the charge.
> 
> ...


what do you have your Teslafi Deep Sleep setting at? you may need to set it to stop deep sleep at 330a, if scheduled charging will typically be starting at 350a like this example.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'm interested in how this works for me. I charge on 120v, 20a generally to 70% summer and 80% winter. I realize that preconditioning the cabin is generally poor on 120v, and tbh don't care about that. I'm more interested in reduced regen in winter for the trip to work. Leaving work with a cold battery is unavoidable.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I realize that preconditioning is generally poor on 120v


I have been charging on 120v for almost a year now.

I can promise you 120 will never precondition your battery to improve regen in the winter. It just doesn't have the oompff

For this reason alone I'm getting quotes to finally install 220. I want the car preconditioned on cold winner mornings and the battery up to temp


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

When I say preconditioning, I mean the cabin and I don't care about that.

However, I find that any amount of charging does help regen, although never makes it completely 100%. Yesterday I still had 5 dots of regen after 3 hours of charging, and it still was pretty good.

I rent and have free charging on 120v, 20a in my detached garage so have to work with what I've got. I suspect scheduled departure will help me a lot with morning regen.

Now if I can only get 36.2.1 soon. We have single-digit lows coming this next work week.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> When I say preconditioning, I mean the cabin and I don't care about that.


The electric heater eats more power than 120v can supply. So preconditioning just the cabin even while plugged in will reduce your SOC


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> The electric heater eats more power than 120v can supply. So preconditioning just the cabin even while plugged in will reduce your SOC


Dependent upon settings and ambient temperature.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

FRC said:


> Dependent upon settings and ambient temperature.


I referenced winter and @Rick Steinwand referenced single digit temps. 120v will do nothing to help that except eat away at whatever charge the pack has.

Even today ambient temperature was 50F. I had 12 hours until charge completion. Turned on the heat to 80F and my charge time immediately went to 24+ hours. 120v just doesn't cut it if running the HVAC system


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I have been charging on 120v for almost a year now.
> 
> I can promise you 120 will never precondition your battery to improve regen in the winter. It just doesn't have the oompff
> 
> For this reason alone I'm getting quotes to finally install 220. I want the car preconditioned on cold winner mornings and the battery up to temp


Technically, it does...it will warm the battery just enough to apply the 1.5kW from the 120v. That means you can also regen at 1.5kW...which of course is barely detectable. But that means the battery is just above freezing and will start warming more from there and obtain more noticeable regen quicker as you drive. Compared to non plugged in battery that is chilled well below freezing and you may not ever see regen for your whole drive.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JWardell said:


> that means the battery is just above freezing


At what temperature of the battery does the snowflake appear? I've never gotten it to go away last winter using the combination of 120 and my driving distances


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> At what temperature of the battery does the snowflake appear? I've never gotten it to go away last winter using the combination of 120 and my driving distances


for reference, I've never seen the snowflake on mine, and had temps last winter bottoming out in the mid 20s (car parked in an unheated garage overnight that stays around 40-50F, and outside during the workday with daytime temps below freezing)


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I had a snowflake yesterday when the high for the day was about 17°F. Today's high was 12°F.

When I left work today at 3:15 pm I had near zero regen (mostly dots on the left) and about 50% available power (right side was half dots). Looking forward to Indian summer.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I had a snowflake yesterday when the high for the day was about 17°F. Today's high was 12°F.
> 
> When I left work today at 3:15 pm I had near zero regen (mostly dots on the left) and about 50% available power (right side was half dots). Looking forward to Indian summer.


Hi Rick. I only want to get my battery warmed up prior to departure. Can you help me do this? I don't need the cabin precondition when I depart. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

HCD3 said:


> Hi Rick. I only want to get my battery warmed up prior to departure. Can you help me do this? I don't need the cabin precondition when I depart. Thanks in advance.


I just got the update last night so all I did was turn it on to complete at 6:30 am. There was a checkbox for only prewarm weekdays so suspect this version always does both.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I just got the update last night so all I did was turn it on to complete at 6:30 am. There was a checkbox for only prewarm weekdays so suspect this version always does both.


Thanks Rick


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

What Tesla needs to allow us to do is adjust the scheduled departure through the App as it is in the car right now.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my experience from this morning... set departure time to 8am.










I got the charge started (4:20am) and charge completed (5:36am) notifications. Then as I was getting ready to leave, I opened the Tesla app to see what the interior temperature was - and say it listed it would begin charging again at 7:40am. 
It indeed did start charging again at 7:40am and showed as complete at 7:45am. For these 7:40-7:45 start and complete I didn't get phone notifications. So interesting that it topped the battery back off just before my scheduled departure time.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

So, last night I set my wife's 3 (2018 LR RWD) to "depart at 4 am" (yeah, she's one of those annoyingly dedicated early gym people!).

When I got up, I found it had started charging at 11:30 pm. This is not good as they recently changed the TOU brackets on us and off peak now starts at 12 am. I had it set to charge at 20 amps.

Now, maybe you think "hey, 20 amps isn't fast enough, but it always has been using the "start at" option.

Ie, having it start at 12 am has been getting it charged before 4 am no problem. Typically from 160 miles to 245.

Running another test tonight with it set at 30 amps.

But right now I think they kinda screwed the pooch on this one. Should be able specify TWO times to charge between, and let the car figure out the amps for getting there. That way we can get a nice slow(er) charge and go easy on the battery.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

fritter63 said:


> That way we can get a nice slow(er) charge and go easy on the battery.


FYI, slow AC charging is actually _harder_ on the battery. Degradation occurs during charging, and is proportional to the time spent charging rather than the charging rate.
(This assumes that the charging rate is below 180 amps. Supercharging is different).
Professor Dahn talks about it in the video included in this post:



JeffC said:


> Turns out charging too slowly is also bad, in general. Here is Professor Dahn's lecture on battery degradation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

garsh said:


> FYI, slow AC charging is actually _harder_ on the battery. Degradation occurs during charging, and is proportional to the time spent charging rather than the charging rate.
> (This assumes that the charging rate is below 180 amps. Supercharging is different).
> Professor Dahn talks about it in the video included in this post:


Interesting, thanks @garsh

Confirmed that it started better at 30 amps, but got finished early.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I downloaded 36.2.1 yesterday and tried scheduled charging/preconditioning for the first time last night. I had it scheduled to finish at 7:30am. It looks like it finished the charging well before 7:30am, which is fine, but when I came out to the car around 7:40am, it sounded like it was still preconditioning as I heard a loud fan running and the car using about 5A according to the charging screen. First question, is this correct behavior? I thought it would have stopped doing anything and everything by 7:30am. It all stopped when I unplugged the mobile connector from the car BTW.

Second, when I got into the car, it felt like the air conditioning was on. It wasn't a warm morning by any means (high 40s F), but I park in the garage and it felt colder than usual when I got in. I usually have my HVAC set to manual, with the AC off, and the temperature at LO because I don't want the heater to inadvertently turn on, plus, the weather has been really mild around here lately, so no need for heat or AC. Is it because I have the HVAC set to LO that preconditioning wanted to make the inside of my car freezing?

Also, I have a 14-50 outlet I use with the mobile connector in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

pdp1 said:


> Second, when I got into the car, it felt like the air conditioning was on. It wasn't a warm morning by any means (high 40s F), but I park in the garage and it felt colder than usual when I got in. I usually have my HVAC set to manual, with the AC off, and the temperature at LO because I don't want the heater to inadvertently turn on, plus, the weather has been really mild around here lately, so no need for heat or AC. Is it because I have the HVAC set to LO that preconditioning wanted to make the inside of my car freezing?


Did you forget to set your location as "Not Hawaii" ????


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

pdp1 said:


> Second, when I got into the car, it felt like the air conditioning was on. It wasn't a warm morning by any means (high 40s F), but I park in the garage and it felt colder than usual when I got in. I usually have my HVAC set to manual, with the AC off, and the temperature at LO because I don't want the heater to inadvertently turn on, plus, the weather has been really mild around here lately, so no need for heat or AC. Is it because I have the HVAC set to LO that preconditioning wanted to make the inside of my car freezing?


Yup.  I run LO + Manual too and had the same issue.

In retrospect, it makes perfect sense, since there is no separate "precondition temp" setting... But that might be a good feature to add.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Yup.  I run LO + Manual too and had the same issue.
> 
> In retrospect, it makes perfect sense, since there is no separate "precondition temp" setting... But that might be a good feature to add.


Thanks for confirming. Maybe I'll have to turn off hvac completely to stop this from happening? I'll try tonight


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Does anyone know if the climate scheduling only works if the car is plugged in? It does work at home, where I charge, but while parked at work, where I do not charge, I set a separate schedule to have the car be ready to go around my usual departure time, and have yet to see it kick in as scheduled. I have subsequently double-checked the schedule and the car did indeed save it properly, but for whatever reason it hasn't actually worked.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

And... the honeymoon is over on this feature for me.

When my wife got home she plugged in, a half an hour later I looked at my phone and found a notification that it had started charging!

1) used the app to "Stop charging". Shows it stopped
2) immediately the app then shows "Charging".
3) used the app to "Stop charging" again. shows it stopped
4) immediately shows "Charging" again.
5) went out to the car, unable to stop charging by pushing the button (unresponsive) on the screen
6) rebooted the car.
7) comes up showing "charging", unable to stop manually
8) unplugged the car
9) changed setting to "start at 12 am".
10) plugged in the car
11) now correctly waiting to start at midnight.

Also, I note that the charging rate as reset to 32 amps from 30 where I had set it last night. I have noticed my SR+ doing the same, unable to retain the altered rate setting where it used to before.

What's weird also is I can't find the notification from earlier, but I can see that it did the same yesterday, but apparently didn't continue. I have no notification of it stopping. I also don't show it starting again, but it finished at 3ish in the morning.

And so... I'm done with this feature until the new patch level release. It just spent
a half hour charging at peak rates, 48 cents/kWh. How about some QA on that software Elon?

Pictures below:


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

BluScreen said:


> This new "feature" confuses me too. What if I'm home sick some work day... how long will my car sit in the garage running the AC/Heater waiting for me?


Based on the way app-initiated preconditioning works, I *think* it will shut off automatically after 4 hours. I havent seen this confirmed yet though.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

evannole said:


> Does anyone know if the climate scheduling only works if the car is plugged in? It does work at home, where I charge, but while parked at work, where I do not charge, I set a separate schedule to have the car be ready to go around my usual departure time, and have yet to see it kick in as scheduled. I have subsequently double-checked the schedule and the car did indeed save it properly, but for whatever reason it hasn't actually worked.


Yes, you need the car plugged in to do "scheduled departure", which includes preconditioning and climate control.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

So far this feature has been a total fail. I had to go to work yesterday at 5:45, so set the time for that and plugged it in. The screen showed that the car would be ready at 5:45. I checked TeslaFi about 20 min later to find the car already charging. So I stopped the charging by going outside and unplugging the car and plugging back in. The screen again said it would be ready at 5:45 am. Checked Telafi a bit later, and all looked good, car was sleeping. Went to bed, woke up at 5:15 am to a cold car with a cold battery and the charge state at an unchanged 45%. Manually started charging right away for the 30 min I took to get ready. Sigh, off to work I went, on my 45 mile one-way commute.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

pdp1 said:


> Yes, you need the car plugged in to do "scheduled departure", which includes preconditioning and climate control.


Pity. Oh well, back to climate scheduling using TeslaFi or Stats!


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

I am confused abut how this is supposed to work. 

I have cheap electricity from 11:00pm to 7:00 am, but I would like my car to be ready to leave at 9:00 am. How do I configure it to optimize use of the cheap electricity?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SimonMatthews said:


> I am confused abut how this is supposed to work.
> 
> I have cheap electricity from 11:00pm to 7:00 am, but I would like my car to be ready to leave at 9:00 am. How do I configure it to optimize use of the cheap electricity?


In this iteration it is really almost useless. It is a nice attempt to let us know they are working on such a thing, but it needs tweaking. Basically it's two very good ideas wrapped into one horrible implementation. If you use scheduled departure and plug in your charger, it will time your charge to begin as needed to complete the charge by 5:30 AM your local time. It will then proceed to condition the cabin in time for your departure which you choose on the screen. The departure time you choose on the screen has absolutely nothing to do with the charging. I guess maybe if you chose to leave before 5:30 AM it might start the charging even earlier, but if your departure time is after 5:30 AM - they have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


----------



## slarty (Jul 25, 2018)

It doesn't work for me. I tried for departure at 6 am and it never charged. Now the regular scheduled charge doesn't work either. I set it to 4 am, and it never charged. Then I set it to 10 pm, and when I opened the app at midnight, it was still at the same SOC as when I parked, and had just started charging. I think there's a bug with sleep and scheduled charging. Now I'm charging earlier, so I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## slarty (Jul 25, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> I am confused abut how this is supposed to work.
> 
> I have cheap electricity from 11:00pm to 7:00 am, but I would like my car to be ready to leave at 9:00 am. How do I configure it to optimize use of the cheap electricity?


I'm in exactly the same boat. Rates are low 7pm to 7 am, but I leave about 9am, so I want it to finish charging before 7am, and warm up the car about 8:45. No way to do that.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

slarty said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat. Rates are low 7pm to 7 am, but I leave about 9am, so I want it to finish charging before 7am, and warm up the car about 8:45. No way to do that.


Sure there is - in fact, there's no way to NOT do that. If you set "scheduled departure" it will ALWAYS finish charging by 6am (this was in the release notes, albeit confusingly). Then just prior to your scheduled departure, it will warm up the cabin.

Algorithm works like so (at least in the first release):

- Set a scheduled departure time.
- Car will finish charging by 6am or scheduled departure time, *whichever is earlier*
- ~15 min prior to scheduled time, HVAC will turn on to pre-condition the cabin.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> Sure there is - in fact, there's no way to NOT do that. If you set "scheduled departure" it will ALWAYS finish charging by 6am (this was in the release notes, albeit confusingly). Then just prior to your scheduled departure, it will warm up the cabin.
> 
> Algorithm works like so (at least in the first release):
> 
> ...


to add to your comments - cabin pre-conditioning will run for 19 minutes then turn off. Mine is set for 7:30 and when leaving at 7:50a or 8a, it shuts off at 7:49. Mine has consistently ran for 19 minutes on the days I've not left closer to my 'scheduled' time.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> to add to your comments - cabin pre-conditioning will run for 19 minutes then turn off. Mine is set for 7:30 and when leaving at 7:50a or 8a, it shuts off at 7:49. Mine has consistently ran for 19 minutes on the days I've not left closer to my 'scheduled' time.


Thank you for posting this info... I've been wondering what happens when it's a weekday and I take the day off...


----------



## pdx_m3s (Aug 1, 2019)

In my (limited) experience, Scheduled Departure does not activate the seat heaters. Is this your experience as well? I was also unable to manually activate them via the app while Scheduled Departure was pre-conditioning the cabin.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

pdx_m3s said:


> In my (limited) experience, Scheduled Departure does not activate the seat heaters. Is this your experience as well? I was also unable to manually activate them via the app while Scheduled Departure was pre-conditioning the cabin.


I'm pretty sure that it turns on the seat heaters to whatever you had them set to when you exited the vehicle. At least that's where they are when I get in the car in the morning.

It is weird that the app doesn't show the seat heaters at all on the Climate screen when using Scheduled Departure. You can still set them from the app, you just need to toggle climate off and then back on.


----------



## pdx_m3s (Aug 1, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> I'm pretty sure that it turns on the seat heaters to whatever you had them set to when you exited the vehicle. At least that's where they are when I get in the car in the morning.
> 
> It is weird that the app doesn't show the seat heaters at all on the Climate screen when using Scheduled Departure. You can still set them from the app, you just need to toggle climate off and then back on.


Great. Thanks!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> to add to your comments - cabin pre-conditioning will run for 19 minutes then turn off. Mine is set for 7:30 and when leaving at 7:50a or 8a, it shuts off at 7:49. Mine has consistently ran for 19 minutes on the days I've not left closer to my 'scheduled' time.


Mine definitely didn't stay on for 19 minutes this morning. I left 14 minutes past my scheduled departure time, and the car had already cooled down from 70 to 58. I'm not sure how late I've departed on other days (this was probably the latest) but I've never noticed it shutting off on me before. Maybe it was a bug this morning.

My scheduled departure time is 7:15. At 6:45 I checked and climate hadn't started yet and I bumped up charging time to go for another hour. At 7:05 I checked again and saw climate running. At 7:29 I checked and saw a message on the app I hadn't noticed before, something like "car is ready for scheduled departure at 7:15". However both climate and charging had stopped for some reason. Climate showed 70 degrees at first, but when I went to switch it back on it showed that it had cooled to 58 already. On 2019.36.2.1 and iOS app 3.10.2.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I should have said mine stays on 19 minutes beyond the scheduled departure time. I've not paid attention to what time it starts to heat up.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Experienced a strange bug with Scheduled departure last night which resulted in my car not charging at all overnight. 2019.36.2.1. 

Got home from a road trip Friday at -7pm with 17% charge. Plugged in and it didn’t start charging, it said charging was scheduled for 7:15am departure. I verified that I have it set for 7:15am weekdays only. Plus I charge on 120V so it should have started immediately, unless it was waiting for 7:15am Monday! It hasn’t done this on other Fridays. I told it to start charging now, and I verified it was charging. However, this morning I discovered that it had stopped charging and hadn’t charged much at all overnight. It was reporting that charging is scheduled for 7:15am departure. 

The only thing I can think of that might have caused this was that I accidentally still had charge target set to 100%. Maybe with it was trying to minimize time at 100% for my Monday morning 7:15am departure and it was assuming I wouldn’t drive on the weekend.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mine again started charging last night 3 minutes after I plugged it in - for 59 minutes, and about 5% shy of the set limit, then topped it off around 5:30 this morning for 11 minutes to get up to the limit.

I don't have TOU electricity, so it doesn't make a difference to me, but a bug for sure and the 3rd or 4th time this has happened


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I turned this wonderful feature off about 3 weeks back. I know they need help de-bugging, but they have to break it in to two features before it is worth putting time and effort in to. A feature for charging and a feature for conditioning.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I just started using departure time to get the car and battery warm before I head out for the day. I’ve noticed charging actually completes a few hours sooner than it should. Is this normal? I’ve gone back to start time for now.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Experienced a strange bug with Scheduled departure last night which resulted in my car not charging at all overnight. 2019.36.2.1.
> 
> Got home from a road trip Friday at -7pm with 17% charge. Plugged in and it didn't start charging, it said charging was scheduled for 7:15am departure. I verified that I have it set for 7:15am weekdays only. Plus I charge on 120V so it should have started immediately, unless it was waiting for 7:15am Monday! It hasn't done this on other Fridays. I told it to start charging now, and I verified it was charging. However, this morning I discovered that it had stopped charging and hadn't charged much at all overnight. It was reporting that charging is scheduled for 7:15am departure.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might have caused this was that I accidentally still had charge target set to 100%. Maybe with it was trying to minimize time at 100% for my Monday morning 7:15am departure and it was assuming I wouldn't drive on the weekend.


This mirrors my current problem, which I bugged via email with Tesla this morning. We rent so only have 120v 20 amp available, but at least it's free to us (and our apt manager knew I had an EV when we signed the lease).

I plugged in last night at 10:30 pm with 39 MTE, with a very cold battery and set to charge to 90%. I had weekdays only selected and this was Friday night, yet the phone app said it was scheduled for 6:30 am Saturday, but I chose Charge now from the phone app and it actually added a few miles to my cold battery before I went to bed. However, 10 hours after plugging in, I had lost 20 miles and had plans to drive 100 miles in zero temps on Monday, which I doubt will happen now.

After discovering this mess at 8:30 this morning, I turned off scheduled departure (which works fine on work days) and had to warm a cold battery and I'm finally up to 35 MTE now. It was 19 MTE at 8:30 this morning. So where I normally can add 7 MPH (and it's currently charging at 7 MPH), in the last 5 hours I managed to add only 16 miles. My 3 is garaged and the car interior temp is 22°F and the outdoor temp is -5°F.

I'm on 2019.40.2.1


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I plugged in last night at 10:30 pm with 39 MTE, with a very cold battery and set to charge to 90%. I had weekdays only selected and this was Friday night, yet the phone app said it was scheduled for 6:30 am Saturday, but I chose Charge now from the phone app and it actually added a few miles to my cold battery before I went to bed. However, 10 hours after plugging in, I had lost 20 miles and had plans to drive 100 miles in zero temps on Monday, which I doubt will happen now.


I'm still seeing this problem on Friday nights, currently on 2019.40.50.7. With scheduled departure set for 7:15am weekdays, the car doesn't like to charge on Friday night. It treats it like I don't need to drive on the weekend at all if my scheduled departure is weekday only.

Last Friday got home with ~60% SOC. Plugged in and message on screen said charging was scheduled for 7:15am departure, so I manually started charging. However, in the morning it was still only ~%60 with a message again that charging was scheduled for 7:15 departure. Manually started charging again, and this time it kept charging.

One strange thing is that this seems to happen on Friday nights, but not Saturday nights. On Saturday night, I plugged in and it started charging immediately and kept charging to my 90% limit.


----------



## scottf200 (Sep 21, 2017)

GDN said:


> When I got in the car to leave at 7:10 the cabin was warm and ready to go. I anticipate this had kicked on just a few minutes before I got in the car. I'm hoping that it had not started preconditioning when the charging ended an hour and a half before. This will take more investigating. Set a 7:15 departure, but leave at 6:45 - see if it is conditioned or not, etc.


This was a 4am departure test with the bump there for cabin heating. You can see the times. This is with 32amp (20 mph) charging.
(note I originally was going to use scheduled charging because that is when my hourly rates start to go up. I didn't need the cabin precond tho so no I just start at 1am and generally works on most days).










http://imgur.com/XNvXScU


----------



## pdx_m3s (Aug 1, 2019)

It’s been working great for me. I have it set for 7:45am departure 7 days a week, pre-heat on week days only.

My only complaint is that you can’t see or adjust the seat heaters in the app when cabin conditioning has been automatically triggered by scheduled departure.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

pdx_m3s said:


> It's been working great for me. I have it set for 7:45am departure 7 days a week, pre-heat on week days only.


Hey, thanks! I completely missed that you can set the departure for every day and separately set it to precondition the cabin on weekdays. I had mine set for departure on weekdays, which was probably indicating that I don't need charging on the weekends. Hopefully this fixes my Friday night charging problems.


----------



## Jheyl (Jun 24, 2017)

I have my scheduled departure set for weekdays at 5:45am and usually it is great. Today I arrived home with 13% charge left and plugged in and it started charging right away. I stopped the charging via the app but it keeps turning back on. I'm wondering if its starting charging right away because I didn't charge last night or if there is a bug I need to report. Can anyone advise?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Jheyl said:


> I have my scheduled departure set for weekdays at 5:45am and usually it is great. Today I arrived home with 13% charge left and plugged in and it started charging right away. I stopped the charging via the app but it keeps turning back on. I'm wondering if its starting charging right away because I didn't charge last night or if there is a bug I need to report. Can anyone advise?


I wonder if it could be because you are below 20%. I haven't seen this noted, but they disable so many features at 20% that is their threshold. I wonder what would happen if you go ahead and let it charge up to say 25% and try to disable, or even just about 20, then see what happens.


----------



## Jheyl (Jun 24, 2017)

GDN said:


> I wonder if it could be because you are below 20%. I haven't seen this noted, but they disable so many features at 20% that is their threshold. I wonder what would happen if you go ahead and let it charge up to say 25% and try to disable, or even just about 20, then see what happens.


Thanks for your quick reply! I plugged the car back in to do as you recommended and this time it did not start charging and it is back to showing charging will start for the scheduled departure time. So....no problem anymore. It's like talking to IT as soon as they get on the line the problem goes away 80% of the time. Thanks for the suggestion and I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Petar R. (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry if my problem has been answered already somewhere, but...

When I tried to use Scheduled Departure feature last couple of days and I set the departure time the night before to 8:30 AM and to charge up to 80%. Battery SoC when I plugged it in was ~30%. Garage ambient temp is around 25F. My Tesla charger max charging power is 48A @220V.

So in the morning, the battery does get charged to 80% and the cabin is warm, but my regen is very low. It almost seems that the charging was finished way early in the night so that the battery already got cooled down by 8:30 am, hence low regen ability.


What is the purpose of preconditioning other than for battery to be warm enough so that you have full regeneration when you drive off? I can always heat up the cabin in 5 minutes before departure...

Shouldn't the algorithm calculate total time needed for charging, and then to start charging so that it stops right before the scheduled departure time? If they don't change something, I find this feature useless, unless I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Scheduled Departure probably is close enough in the winter if you're not on 120v. They seem to have changed how the battery is charged from last winter.

Now I can see where it'll take 8 hours for my charge to finish (in 20°F temps and my M3 is in a detached garage), but 12 hours later when I get up, it still shows as needing 2 hours to finish. This happens night after night, even when it isn't -20°F. Of course the problem comes from time spent to warm the battery when it shows 0 mph for some time while the battery is warmed. What I don't understand is how after charging for some time at 7 mph (I'm on 20 amps), it needs to drop to 0 mph to warm the battery. I thought charging the battery was warming it? Where in the summer I could easily add 50 miles in 8 hours, now I'm lucky to see 30 some nights.

And don't get me started on when the work week starts. Several updates after this feature was added, I still can't get Scheduled Departure to start on a Sun night and it still wants to Schedule Departure on Friday nights for Saturday. I have it set for weekdays only (6:15 am).

Please don't suggest how I can add a 240 circuit to get around this. We rent and only have a single 20 amp circuit in our garage and the electricity is no cost to us. I have a 7 mile commute so 120v works fine. I'd just like to see them fix the bugs I mentioned here.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The problem is, when you are plugged in, the car limits battery-warming waste heat power to any wattage left over after the cabin heater.
If you have 5kW like I do, the heat goes on full 7kW (sucking some of the battery), and only once cabin heat falls below 3kW does it start heating the battery (3kW with one motor, 6kW with two?). Basically just assume battery heat does not start until your cabin almost reaches the set temp. It is fairly effective though, now with 5-10min of manual preheating from ice cold, I have decent regen every day, compared to last year when I usually had none.

But 120v presents a bigger problem. You only have 1.5kW available when plugged in. That is barely enough to keep the cabin at temperature, if you are lucky you might get 1kW for battery heat.

If you unplug the charger, then activate preheating, then you will get full power heat and battery heating. Of course that means you have to go outside first...


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JWardell said:


> when you are plugged in, the car limits battery-warming waste heat power to any wattage left over after the cabin heater.


Thanks for this explanation. The only reason I was considering adding 220v from my 110v setup was to have the pack fully heated in cold months. I'm still not sure it's really necessary as I find that I have some/enough Regen even with 110v. Using these opportunities to use and clean the pads and rotors isn't a bad thing either since they get little to no workout otherwise


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Thanks for this explanation. The only reason I was considering adding 220v from my 110v setup was to have the pack fully heated in cold months. I'm still not sure it's really necessary as I find that I have some/enough Regen even with 110v. Using these opportunities to use and clean the pads and rotors isn't a bad thing either since they get little to no workout otherwise


If you are in a rental, and if you have access to the breaker panel and there is only one outlet on the circuit, you can bump up the circuit without rewiring. Change the breaker to a dual-phase, change the outlet to a 6-20, move the neutral to the other phase...you will then have 240v 2A. When you move out, swap the breaker and outlet back. Well worth a few minutes work and few dollars to double your wattage!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

JWardell said:


> But 120v presents a bigger problem. You only have 1.5kW available when plugged in. That is barely enough to keep the cabin at temperature, if you are lucky you might get 1kW for battery heat.
> 
> If you unplug the charger, then activate preheating, then you will get full power heat and battery heating. Of course that means you have to go outside first...


Thanks for the explanation, but I don't care about cabin heat. I only use it to have my battery warm when I leave for work. My main complaint is I want the charge estimates more accurate so it starts on-time.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JWardell said:


> if you have access to the breaker panel and there is only one outlet on the circuit


Someone else recommend this as well unfortunately my garage door opener and garage power is on the same breaker.

I think a single outlet on a breaker would be quite a rare occurrence but if so that's a great way to bump it without running new wiring


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Before going to bed last night, I bumped up my charge level by 5 miles (with a cold battery), hoping to have a warm battery this morning. This morning, it was warm but the app said it still needed 2+ hours to get a full charge. This is on 120v, 20a in a detached garage and outdoor temps ~20°F.


----------



## Petar R. (Jun 19, 2018)

You should be able to see the charging curve on TezLab app (free app) to figure out the rate of charge at any given moment. Maybe that will give you more insight why the estimate is off.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> This morning, it was warm but the app said it still needed 2+ hours to get a full charge


I'm gonna play with mine since I have 110v as well just to give you a point of reference.

How do you set yours up? Scheduled departure time? Or time to start charging?

Mine usually takes so long 8-12 hours that I just have it start charging whenever I get home. This way I'm at least back to 80% in the morning


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I'm gonna play with mine since I have 110v as well just to give you a point of reference.
> 
> How do you set yours up? Scheduled departure time? Or time to start charging?
> 
> Mine usually takes so long 8-12 hours that I just have it start charging whenever I get home. This way I'm at least back to 80% in the morning


Thanks! Mine is set for weekdays and ready at 6:15 am.

We had a warm day today, close to 30°F today... a bad day to maintain a car wash. When we got home from the movie it wanted to do delayed charging, but I opted for charge now, which shortly said 13 hours needed to be ready in 11 hours. Not sure how that math works.

Now it says 5-1/2 hours remaining, but I bet it'll still be charging when I check it in 10 hours (6am). The 6am temp should be close 6°F and drop though the day while we experience a ground blizzard. Tomorrow night around -20°F. Going to be another granny mode day with limited accel and absent regen.


----------

